# GUNSMITHS



## GUNSHIP (Jan 18, 2007)

Are there any full time working gunsmiths on the forum? I have a project to do.

Thanks in advance.

Best wishes, Bill


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

A very good one in Grand Forks. Gordy Linnel 218-779-1754


----------



## GUNSHIP (Jan 18, 2007)

Thanks pardner.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Jole Ackerman in Dickinson and I do not remember what his name is he is south of Jamestown. I was at the gun show in Mandan today and there is a guy in Center and his guns look very good.

I had Jole do some work for me and top notch work. He has also built some match guns for some of the people I work with. The guy South of Jamestown he built a 204 for my grandpa it looks great and shoot even better.

I do not have their contact info on me but if you want it I can get it for you.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I know of a guy By Verona that does fantastic work. He is two miles north of Verona on number 1. There is a sign on the East side of the road turn there and go east a mile or two. I don't have his number but I have seen his work it is awsome. If you are interested in his number I can take a drive down there. That will give me a reason to go chase some dogs around. :lol:

If you are in Fargo the Outdoorsman. He has done all of our work in the past.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Jole Ackerman had done some work on my custom 260. I have no complaints with that rifle. I also seen the guy from Center at the gun show his name is Nathan Dagley. Nice looking rifles.


----------

